# Happy Birthday Frighteners Entertainment !!!



## sharpobject

I hope you have a GREAT Birthday Jeff !!


----------



## morbidmike

hapy b-d jeff have a awsome day


----------



## RavenLunatic

happy birthday, jeff


----------



## Joiseygal

Happy B-Day Jeff! I hope you have a great one!


----------



## NoahFentz

Happy Birthday Jeff 
from the other Jeff


----------



## bourno

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## lewlew

Happy Birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you and it started off pretty good.
My little man wished me a happy birthday this morning.


----------



## IMU

Happy Bday!


----------



## madmomma

Happy Birthday Jeff! Hope you enjoy your day! ... Don't you love it when the kids are the first to wish it for you?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Have a great birthday Jeff!


----------



## heresjohnny

Happy bday FE


----------



## Vlad

A very Happy Birthday Jeff and many happy returns on the day my friend!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya, Jeff!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## fick209

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Sinister

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BRO! Hope your day is a good'un!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, you old coot!


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday.


----------



## trishaanne

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF!!! I hope it's a great day, even if you do have the same birthday as VLAD!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...didn't you just wish me one???


And Vlad is older...MUCH older!!


----------



## Night Watchman

Happy Birthday FE.


----------



## Zurgh

Happy Birthday, and best of birthday wishes to you & yours!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thanks and it's going pretty good, now we are going outside!


----------



## Creep Cringle

Happy B-Day FE!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy birthday Jeff. Maybe time to celibrate with having more kids.


----------



## DoomBuddy

happy birthday Jeff!


----------



## NytDreams

Have a wonderful b-day!


----------



## GrimAftermath

Happy Bithday!


----------



## GrimAftermath

Happy Birthday I mean!


----------



## Fangs

Happy Birthday FE!!!! Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday, Jeff!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## Spookineer

Crap! Missed another one... Happy belated Birthday FE!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't know how I missed the post, but Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

A little belated, but Happy Birthday Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks again everyone...it was the best yet...again having a 2 year old wanting to open presents, blow out the candle (yes 1 candle) again and again and wishing me a happy birthday many times through out the day...just awesome!


----------



## Spooklights

How'd I miss this? A belated Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks there "old bat" lol


----------



## psyko99

Whoops. How'd I miss this? Happy belated birthday FE!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday Dear FE!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Dang it! Missed another one...

Hope you had a great Birthday, Jeff!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

How did I miss this?
Hope it was a great one,Jeff


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy (belated) Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you everyone....I only see them as getting better from here on out!!!


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday Jeff.


----------



## The Creepster

Happy B-day


----------



## pyro

sorry so late--Happy Birthday Jeff


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Indyandy

Glad you had a happy Birthday too.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Happy Belated Birthday FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thanks again!!


----------

